# FSA wing pro compact (aluminum) weight ?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

These bars seem to come stock on Look 566's and I am just wondering if anyone knows their actual weight. I have tried to research this and find lots of info on the carbon bars but not the aluminum ones. 

Thanks


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

According to FSA's website, they are 271 grams. Just installed them on my Neuvation. Nice bars!


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

*FSA wing pro compact weight*

I have the FSA wing pro compact shallow bend version in 42cm size and it weighs 283g.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I have been considering going to a carbon bar and certainly wouldn't want to buy something heavier than my current bar. 

Thanks again.


----------

